
Show HN: ThePenTool – Library of design assets - arsenkolyba
https://thepentool.co
======
arsenkolyba
Hey HN! This is something I've been working on for the last 6 months. I'm
coming from a Product Design background (I'm actually still a product
designer) and I've learned a lot building this product. Pretty much everything
here is #nocode and is built mostly using Webflow.

The goal of this product is to be able to cover all (or most) routine tasks
that designers do for them to be able to focus on creating products and not on
designing email templates (or something else).

Would love to hear you feedback, especially designers!

~~~
meristem
(Me: UX/ Human Factors/ Prod Management background) A big thing in design is
"form follows function". The pages you designed skew heavily to the form side
of that equation. From a pure UX POV there are so many visual elements
competing for attention that I cannot tell you what is important. I can tell
you my heart rate went up while I tried to understand the site, and that now
there is cortisol floating around. This is not a " delight" neurochemical
reaction.

~~~
arsenkolyba
You can treat this as an art piece. This product is for designers mostly and
one of my goals was to impress.

~~~
pan69
Congrats on launching this, I'm sure a lot of work has gone into it.

> This product is for designers mostly and one of my goals was to impress.

To me this doesn't make sense. Wouldn't designers not be capable of designing
their own? If you have a set of prefab design assets for sale then I would
assume that your target audience would be non-designers, and, if that was the
case that format in which you present your product would be catered to that
audience, not?

~~~
arsenkolyba
They usually take them as a base layer and then modify to what they need,
saving lots of time. Here's where thePenTool comes into play

------
evanmaynard1
I wanted to love the value prop here as a founder that just had our first
professional design refresh. It's a great price for a lot of inspiration but
too busy to use. Quirkiness impresses first but then starts to distract.

As a technical person, I've always wanted a design 101 best practices guide
that could help me make better decisions on the fly. I'd definitely pay for an
hour course/chapter that solved this problem and I was excited at first when I
thought this was going that way!

------
kanobo
Thanks for sharing, hn isn't quite the audience for the site's design, but
fwiw I really like the quirky design - there's alot to appreciate and get
inspiration from.

~~~
arsenkolyba
Still, thanks!

